# 4-H heifer has ringworm-uck!



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

I was helping my daughter with the halter on her Jersey heifer-6 months old-that we brought home a couple weeks ago. Found ringworm around her eyes and in different spots on her body. Crappalappadingdang! Any good treatment ideas out there? Got ointment from the vets for the area around her eyes and then he said 7% iodine for the rest of her. Other suggestions? Will all my goats get it now? GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## JonM (Oct 23, 2009)

we have used tenactin the athletes foot medication it does a good job and usually comes in a spray can so its easy to apply


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I've used absorbine jr. for atheletes foot in the past and it works good. I use and old toothbrush and scrub it in good. You might want to make sure you have the calf tied when you apply.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Gentle iodine spray works for ringworm also.


----------



## whatknott (Apr 27, 2008)

clorox will kill it too but i wouldn't use it around the eyes! depends on how much contact your goats had if they'll get it; but it's likely that you could get it too. I had ringworm once on a calf and I got it on my leg.


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. My father passed away on Friday and we are driving down tomorrow to help get ready for the funeral, etc. I told my husband that God has one heck of a sense of humor....with my luck, I'll be showing off my ringworm scabs at the funeral. As a teacher, I tend to see it all...lice, ringworm, scabies, impetigo, etc. However, I've managed to avoid it until now. I've been scrubbing with head n shoulders shampoo and making my daughter use it too. My daughter's riding instructor said some people are more susceptible to getting it-she is-and she uses the equine microtek shampoo which is antifungal.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Lamisil works well for ringworm on people.


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay - I am going to share a "home" remedy, which may work for you. I have no experience with it, I just saw this presented at an organic calf treatment workshop at a major farm conference, and it was being given by a large animal veterinarian.

He showed a picture of a billy goat in a pen with a calf, and asked if anyone in the audience knew what was going on. Several said "Ringowrm treatment", and he said right!
Bottom line, supposedly, somehow, a stinky, intact, male goat kept in with a cow or calf with ringworm will cure th ringworm on the cow. Sometimes, he said, the goat does get the ringworm for a bit, but it disappears off the cow. Don't know why, but the vet said he believed it worked.

If you've already got goats, it might not hurt to try! Let us know if it does work!


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Welshmom said:


> Okay - I am going to share a "home" remedy, which may work for you. I have no experience with it, I just saw this presented at an organic calf treatment workshop at a major farm conference, and it was being given by a large animal veterinarian.
> 
> He showed a picture of a billy goat in a pen with a calf, and asked if anyone in the audience knew what was going on. Several said "Ringowrm treatment", and he said right!
> Bottom line, supposedly, somehow, a stinky, intact, male goat kept in with a cow or calf with ringworm will cure th ringworm on the cow. Sometimes, he said, the goat does get the ringworm for a bit, but it disappears off the cow. Don't know why, but the vet said he believed it worked.
> ...


This will also work just as well with a llama, rabbit, chicken, donkey, or any other critter you care to name. Time is the cuative factor, not what critter is in the pen with the calf. You can treat it anyway you want and it will go away in about 4 weeks, or you can just ignore it and it will go away in about a month.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Tea tree Oil kills it off. Caught it form cats while groomign several times the ointments didnt work well but the tea tree did!


----------



## onthespot (Oct 7, 2007)

thrush x works in a pinch, not for around the eyes though


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

We just got home....12 hour drive from the "O.C" back to the beauty and relative calm of No. Cal. Regarding tea tree oil: Can I put tea tree oil on right out of the little bottle? I've got a small bottle of tea tree oil. Can I put it on a q-tip and put it around the eyes? At least I mangaged to make it through the funeral with no scabs. This has been one heck of a week...ringworm has been the least of my concerns but I thank you all for the great suggestions.


----------

